# Escambia Is Hot Right Now!!!



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Went to Escambia today. Launched at Smith's and hit some favorite spots. I always challenge myself and others with me to catch at least 10 Bass. I hit my target before 11:00 A.M. Not many very big ones, but great fun. Caught one Red on a Shakey Head tricked out with a Robo Worm. All Bass were caught on shallow running crank baits. Seemed today that the Bass loved craw color cranks the best. Caught a few on chartreuse, but all others on craw colored. Water temps ranged from 63 to 69. Had to stop fishing to give someone a tow. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

NJD


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

nice job. I'm gonna be out there tommrow. hope i do as well. I'll be chunkin a red craw crand and an alabama rig i made


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

I agree NJD. Escambia is lighting it up right now, wish I was still in high school on Spring Break this week so I could be out there every day. IT IS ON FIRE!!!!


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

A long winter is over now its time to party!


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Escambia was packed with Bass boats today. Hope tomorrow has less boats. Luckily to say, I didn't see any boats fishing where I fished. One important thing I did notice--if the water wasn't moving, they weren't biting. Find the moving water even if it's wind blown. Also, spray down in DEET, noseeums were killer. 

NJD


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Looks like you can employ any tactic to get em right now. With us, it was totally opposite. We got the skinniest calmest water and pryed it with multiple baits to get ours. We tried the current for a little while, but we weren't cranking either, so that was prolly why that pattern didn't work.


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

Good report NJD. I'll send you an email tomorrow about my day today.


----------



## Trucker (Sep 25, 2008)

nojerseydevil said:


> Went to Escambia today. Launched at Smith's and hit some favorite spots. I always challenge myself and others with me to catch at least 10 Bass. I hit my target before 11:00 A.M. Not many very big ones, but great fun. Caught one Red on a Shakey Head tricked out with a Robo Worm. All Bass were caught on shallow running crank baits. Seemed today that the Bass loved craw color cranks the best. Caught a few on chartreuse, but all others on craw colored. Water temps ranged from 63 to 69. Had to stop fishing to give someone a tow. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> NJD


NJD, I really like the way you put your pictures on here showing the lure you used to catch them. That really helps me because I am new to bass fishing and all these lures get me confused. I'm sure it helps others out there also. Thanks


----------



## cain (Aug 24, 2009)

you are right.i caught 22 bass and a flounder today on escambia and didnt get there untill 1:30 today.thanks for the good report


----------



## Spectre Gunner (Sep 6, 2010)

Nice work NJD.


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Nice catch never been to Escambia I might need to give it a try.


----------

